# Michael Bush audio interview available



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I love podcast. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing......


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Craig, any info on number 2?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.


SoMDBeekeeper,

When do you plan on having more interviews added? ...........What?....you have other things going on in life?

WHATEVER, DUDE !!!!

No, but seriously, I have listened to all the podcasts - some even multiple times - and look forward to hearing new ones.

How 'bout Corwin Bell as a guest? www.backyardhive.com

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Oh yes, and who does the acoustic guitar in your opening theme and when you break to the actual interview after your initial comments?

It sounds like Pentangle (or a laid-back modern version thereof) featuring John Renbourn, vocals and guitar; Bert Jansch, guitar.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Enjoyed that. I'd also like to hear interviews with Mike Palmer, Kirk Webster, Sam Comfort, Susan Cobey, Tom Seeley...

Adam


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Great interview--I learned some things I've been wondering about. I will listen again in case I missed anything.

Thanks to both of you for this podcast!
Beverly


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Craig,

Where art thou?

.


----------

